# Black GT3RS



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

This w'end i spent 14 hours working on a stunning piece of Porsche history, a beautiful, black GT3RS..

Lack of 'during' pics this time as i just wanted to crack on 

First off the wheels were jetwashed then left to soak in bilberry. Then aggitated with brushes. Actually this was done 3 times. Due to the car being used a lot on tracks the brake dust was baked on, there was also a lot of tar and rubber on the inside of the rims so i clayed these. The owner removed graphics from the doors and rear wings from a previous trackday so they could be corrected underneath. The car had not been washed here.
































































After being washed using the 2 bucket method, it was clayed with gloss it mild clay and last touch. It was then washed again.

It was then taken inside and taped up ready for machine polishing. Was a lovely garage to work in, even the floor was a piece of Porsche history 

It was machine polished with a Makita rotary using menzerna 85RD and 106FA with 3M polishing and finishing pads and spot pads for the tighther areas.
It was then wiped down with menzerna top inspection.
Dodo juice lime prime lite was then applied by hand and was followed up with 2 coats of victoria concourse wax.
The engine bay was wiped down and all rubbers and plastics were treated with 303 aerospace protectant.
External platics as well as door and window seals were treated with autoglym bumper care.
The wheels were treated with poorboys wheel sealant and 2 applications of meguiars endurance tyre gel.

Lastly the car was teated with zaino Z8 grand finale.

This picture was last night after 1 application of wax and no z8










Here are the final pics, i'll have some professional pictures taken today, later next week which i'll post up.



























































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Stunning work and car :thumb:


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

fantastic i like the black/orange combo very nice.great job.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! i like that, definately looks different!! :thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow! i like that, definately looks different!! :thumb:


That was exactly my thoughts

cheers guys


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Stunning work! That's not a CGT hiding under the dust sheet is it?


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Unfortunately not  but it is a lovely Turbo Cabriolet


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

A beast,lucky guy racing that for fun.is it standard?


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

The front brakes were upgraded along with an ecu remap i believe. Its also going for a new airbox later this week


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stunning car - I've only ever done one RS but it's probably the one car out of everything I've done so far thats made me wish I was a millionaire :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome !!!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

MattOz said:


> Stunning work! That's not a CGT hiding under the dust sheet is it?


That was exactly what I thought as I was looking at the photos!!!

Stunning car, that would be my ideal trackday car! Although I'd have the Orange/Black combo.

Fantastic turn around :thumb: Stunning reflection shot of the bonnet!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Clark said:


> Stunning car - I've only ever done one RS but it's probably the one car out of everything I've done so far thats made me wish I was a millionaire :thumb:


definetly mate, absolutely loved working on it


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Mmmmmmm! Great car and work on it!:thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

It shouts 'look at me' but why the hell not! Fantastic work


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

HA... nice work but :lol: you blank the reg out only to show it repeated about 20 times on the wall of the garage!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Mike Hunt said:


> It shouts 'look at me' but why the hell not! Fantastic work


Yeah it's a bit in your face colour scheme. Lovely job done on the car though.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Now that's a tool, great colour combo too! :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

jedi-knight83 said:


> HA... nice work but :lol: you blank the reg out only to show it repeated about 20 times on the wall of the garage!


That pic has been removed. I can blank the plates but theres no way i can remove them from the reflections 

cheers


----------



## airsafari87 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice turnaround.

I'm not a lover of the orange mesh in the front bumper though.
The one I did a couple of weeks back looks a lot cleaner imho (the bumper I'm refering to, not your work)
This one also had a carbon spoiler instead of the orange one.










Pic courtesy of `B16 FYS' via pistonheads. (The customer)


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

There was something about the spoiler on this car being very special, a one off, that the owner recently had done. Had GT3RS written on it but a carbon stripe running through it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What a stunning car! Great work too, be nice to see a few during if you have them.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

No during pics or 50/50's this time Paul. Just got my head set into the job and before i knew it the hours had flown by


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

loving the black and orange theme. lovely work btw. i wish i had the money to have a toy like that.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Love this car!! :doublesho


----------



## T_The_Tman_T (Aug 29, 2008)

lovely cars ooooooo movement :thumb:


----------



## JeffM (Nov 23, 2009)

The RS is mine (lucky me!)

Just to clarify a couple of points made in the thread:
the other car (under the blue cover) is a 508 BHP 911 turbo cabriolet also in black;
the front grills are to protect three radiators (had a stone in one before the grills and it was a costly repair);
front disks are Alcons with Pagid pads all round;
the wheels were terrible after many track days;
Car was on show at Wings & Wheels this year (managed 179 mph down runway);
black/orange is a superb combination...

The detailing done over the weekend (plenty of passion as well as wax) makes the car look better than new and almost too nice to drive!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

JeffM said:


> ...and almost too nice to drive!


Thats what i like to hear Jeff


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lucky boyo, very nice work too


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

nice car


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

stunning stunning stunning!!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good work on a stunning car!:thumb:


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

sigh

My favourite modern car (and the top of my list for the future), in my favourite colour combo.

Absolutely stunning. Wish I went to Wings and Wheels now!! Great work too, of course.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cracking work but the orange is horrible IMO


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Brill:thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## Dannypower (Mar 29, 2012)

OH MY GOD!!










FANTASTIC CAR FANTASTIC WORKING


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Great detailing work but would I get mugged if I said no likey to the car, far too playschool for me


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

omg! what a thread dig up!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning car


Brian


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesomei presume you took the wheels off to clay, the front discs are almost as big as the wheel  gonna make a huge difference to cleaning it now after track days...nice one:thumb:


----------



## Eheis5 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fantastic job!


----------

